# mini lathe spindle bearing lube



## John Rudd (Dec 28, 2011)

There's been many an article written on changing out the spindle bearings on the m-l.
The original bearings are sealed for life types, the replacement taper rollers are greased prior to boxing up the machine..However over time I guess the grease would eventually be lost...?

The head bearings on my 9*20 lathe are oiled via little brass oil ports...Obviously the m-l doesnt have these ports.

So what would be the preferred method of ensuring the bearings are periodically lubricated?

Your thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Ketan Swali (Dec 28, 2011)

madmodder reply re-pasted here:

Options:

My guess is that you strip, clean and re-grease. Depending on bearing and lubricant, how good/how long before re-grease is like asking how long is a piece of string.

Option A:
I personally prefer LM - General Purpose grease inside the taper roller bearings 30206. This does mean that your maintanance program needs to be regular. How regular, depends on use. Also, "less is more" principal means I would pack in about 25% to 30% of internal volume of bearing with LM grease. More grease results in higher heat generation and not really needed.....in my opinion.

Option B:
If you dont run a regular maintanance program or you dont want to, than 30206s to be packed with 20%~25% of internal volume with Moly grease. If used in place of LM, it should be used in less volume than LM...to allow the bearings to bed in...This comment changes depending on who you talk to and who you prefer to go by. Moly sticks to the bearings like S...., so, chances of it coming off are far lower than LM.

Option C:
Hopefully to be introduced in January sometime...7206B-2RS angular contact ball bearings with rubber seals. So these bearings will be pre-greased.."sealed for life"...(no such thing really, but a standard statement used). These will be same dims as 6206-2RS bearings currently in place. But, you can pre-load the 7206s. they will be freer/fast running than the 30206s, but with lower load carring capacity than the 30206s, but then again, this is not an issue for this application. Key benefit will be that they will be sealed.


----------



## John Rudd (Dec 28, 2011)

Ketan,

Saw your reply and responded.Many thanks


----------

